# Favorite Pokemon of Each Type (Chart)



## Karousever (Nov 11, 2013)

Wasn't sure if this was the right place to put this, so I can only hope so...

Okay so while browsing the internet I came across this blank chart, where it lists each type and each generation and you select your favorite of that type for each region, and the bottom is your overall favorite. I had a lot of fun filling it out for some reason, and I learned some things I didn't know (I guess I'd never really thought about my favorite Fighting type but was surprised to learn that it was Gallade). So I will post my filled out chart, as well as the blank chart if anyone else would like to try filling it out as well.



Spoiler: My Completed Chart (It's big)














Spoiler: The Blank Chart


----------



## Spoon (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not gonna bother with doing a chart, but here's mine:

*Normal:* Kangaskhan, Furret*, Spinda, Porygon-Z, Deerling, Furfrou,
*Fire:* Arcanine, Houndoom*, Numel, Heat Rotom, Litwick, Fennekin, 
*Water:* Wartortle, Lanturn*, Whiscash, Buizel, Dewott, Froakie, 
*Electric:* Raichu, Flaaffy, Manectric, Luxio, Joltik*, Helioptile
*Grass:* Ivysaur, Jumpluff, Grovyle*, Roserade, Maractus, Skiddo
*Ice:* Lapras, Swinub, Spheal*, Froslass, Cubchoo, Bergmite
*Fighting:* Mankey, Heracross, Breloom*, Croakgunk, Mienfoo, Pangoro
*Poison:* Venonat, Ariados, Gulpin, Stunky, Scolipede*, Dragalge
*Ground:* Sandslash, Wooper, Camerupt*, Gastrodon, Seismitoad, Diggerbsy
*Flying:* Farfetch'd, Noctowl, Wingull, Drifloon*, Braviary, Fletchinder
*Psychic:* Slowbro*, Xatu, Grumpig, Chingling, Munna, Inkay
*Bug:* Weedle, Shuckle, Armaldo*, Kricketot, Swadloon, Spewpa
*Rock:* Kabutops, Corsola, Relicanth*, Cranidos, Archeops, Aurorus
*Ghost:* Gengar, Misdreavus, Shedinja, Drifblim, Golett, Gourgeist*
*Dragon:* Dragonair, Mega Ampharos, Flygon*, Gible, Zweilous, Goomy
*Dark:* Umbreon, Mightyena, Weavile, Krookodile*, Greninja
*Steel:* Magnemite, Skarmory, Aron, Shieldon*, Excadrill, Klefki
*Fairy:* Clefable, Azumarill, Mawile, Togekiss, Whimsicott*, Slurpuff
*Legendaries:* Mew, Suicune, Latias, Phione* (or Dialga if that doesn't count), Virizion*, Xerneas

*Indicates overall favorite


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 17, 2013)

Not going to bother with a chart either, or doing each individual gen because I'm lazy and picky about my Pokemon.
I'll just do my top of each type and my favorite Legend.

Normal: Bouffalant
Fire: Charizard
Water: Wailord
Electric: Luxray
Grass: Gogoat
Ice: Aurorus
Fighting: Mienshao
Poison: Drapion
Ground: Rhyperior
Flying: Skarmory
Psychic: Reuniclus
Bug: Scolipede
Rock: Tyrantrum
Ghost: Cofagrigus
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Krookodile
Steel: Empoleon
Fairy: Granbull
Legendary from each gen: Mewtwo, Ho-Oh, Rayquaza, Arceus, Genesect, Zygarde


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 17, 2013)

I actually filled out the chart :sunglasses:



Spoiler:  The Chart












I had a lot of fun with this. It also helped me get a little more familiar with the 6th gen Pokemon, since I don't have X and Y (I'm waiting for Z, even though that backfired on me last generation).


----------



## Karousever (Dec 17, 2013)

eevee_em said:


> I actually filled out the chart :sunglasses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same! Like, I expected it to be more boring and monotonous, but it was actually fun! And I learned some things about my favorites, considering I never even thought about who my favorite fighting type was, or who my favorite dark type was. I just had a favorite-favorite. And I don't have x or Y yet either, so it helped a bit with that too, like you said.


----------



## Birdcrest (Aug 20, 2014)

My favorites from each type:
Dragon: Noivern
Flying: Braviary
Water: Floatzel
Grass: Sceptile
Fire: Ho-Oh
Fighting: Heracross
Normal: Staraptor
Ice: Glailie
Ghost: Mismagius
Steel: Aggron
Fairy: Azumarill
Dark: Absol
Electric: Manectric
Bug: Heracross(Again)
Ground: Dugtrio
Psychic: Xatu
Rock: Rhydon


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

I suck at editing anything existing so not doing a chart. XD Instead, I'll be doing them text-based and hiding the list under a hidebox because space.



Spoiler: long post be long



*GEN 1 - KANTO*
Bug: Scyther
Dragon: Dragonair
Electric: Jolteon
Fighting: n/a
Fire: tie between Ninetales and Arcanine
Flying: Fearow
Ghost: n/a
Grass: Venusaur
Ground: Nidoking
Ice: Lapras
Normal: Eevee
Poison: Tentacruel
Psychic: Starmie
Rock: Kabutops
Water: Tentacruel
Legend: Mew

*GEN 2 - JOHTO*
Bug: Heracross
Dark: tie between Houndoom and Tyranitar
Dragon: n/a
Electric: Ampharos
Fighting: Heracross
Fire: Houndoom
Flying: Crobat
Ghost: n/a
Grass: n/a
Ground: Larvitar
Ice: n/a
Normal: Girafarig
Poison: Crobat
Psychic: tie between Espeon and Girafarig
Rock: Tyranitar
Steel: Scizor
Water: n/a
Legend: Ho-Oh

*GEN 3 - HOENN*
Bug: Armaldo
Dark: tie between Mightyena and Absol
Dragon: Flygon
Electric: n/a
Fighting: Blaziken
Fire: Blaziken
Flying: n/a
Ghost: n/a
Grass: Sceptile
Ground: tie between Swampert and Flygon
Ice: Walrein
Normal: Zangoose
Poison: n/a
Psychic: tie between Gardevoir and Metagross
Rock: Aggron
Steel: tie between Aggron and Metagross
Water: Milotic
Legend: tie between Latios and Rayquaza

*GEN 4 - SINNOH*
Bug: Skorupi
Dark: Drapion
Dragon: Garchomp
Electric: Luxray
Fighting: tie between Lucario and Gallade
Fire: n/a
Flying: n/a
Ghost: n/a
Grass: Torterra
Ground: Torterra. With Garchomp and Mamoswine close behind.
Ice: Mamoswine
Normal: n/a
Poison: Drapion
Psychic: Gallade
Rock: n/a
Steel: tie between Empoleon and Lucario
Water: tie between Empoleon and Gastrodon
Legend: Dialga

*GEN 5 - UNOVA*
Bug: Volcarona. With Leavanny and Scolipede close behind.
Dark: Bisharp. With Krookodile and Hydreigon close behind.
Dragon: Hydreigon
Electric: Zebstrika
Fighting: n/a
Fire: Volcarona. With Chandelure close behind.
Flying: Archeops
Ghost: Chandelure
Grass: Serperior. With Leavanny and Sawsbuck close behind.
Ground: tie between Excadrill and Krookodile
Ice: Vanilluxe
Normal: Sawsbuck
Poison: Scolipede
Psychic: n/a
Rock: Archeops
Steel: tie between Excadrill and Bisharp
Water: Samurott
Legend: Terrakion

*GEN 6 - KALOS*
Bug: n/a
Dark: n/a
Dragon: tie between Tyrantrum and Goodra
Electric: Dedenne
Fairy: tie between Sylveon and Dedenne. Gardevoir close behind.
Fighting: Chesnaught
Fire: Talonflame
Flying: Talonflame
Ghost: n/a
Grass: Chesnaught
Ground: n/a
Ice: Aurorus
Normal: n/a
Poison: Dragalge
Psychic: Delphox
Rock: Aurorus
Steel: n/a
Water: n/a
Legend: Xerneas

*GEN 7 - ALOLA* (tentative)
Bug: Golisopod
Dark: Incineroar
Dragon: Kommo-o
Electric: Togedemaru
Fairy: tie between Primarina and Alolan Ninetales
Fighting: Kommo-o
Fire: Litten
Flying: Rowlet
Ghost: Decidueye
Grass: Decidueye
Ground: Mudsdale
Ice: Alolan Ninetales
Normal: Type Null and Silvally.
Poison: n/a
Psychic: n/a
Rock: Rockruff
Steel: Togedemaru
Water: Popplio
Legend: Solgaleo

*OVERALL*
Bug: Volcarona
Dark: Houndoom or Tyranitar
Dragon: Kommo-o
Electric: Togedemaru
Fairy: Alolan Ninetales
Fighting: Lucario, Gallade or Kommo-o
Fire: Volcarona
Flying: Crobat
Ghost: Decidueye
Grass: Torterra or Decidueye
Ground: Torterra or Mudsdale
Ice: Alolan Ninetales
Normal: Type Null and Silvally
Poison: Crobat or Scolipede
Psychic: Gardevoir, Gallade or Metagross
Rock: Rockruff
Steel: Lucario
Water: Tentacruel or Milotic
Legend: Mew! With Ho-Oh, Xerneas and Solgaleo close behind~


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm not really sure about Gen 7...

Normal: Eevee, Noctowl, Swellow, Staraptor, Sawsbuck*, Pyroar, Drampa
Fire: Moltres, Magcargo, Camerupt, Heatran,  Volcarona**, Delphox, Salazzle
Water: Blastoise, Feraligatr,  Relicanth*, Empoleon, Carracosta, Greninja, Golisopod
Electric: Zapdos, Raikou, Manectric, Luxray*, Zebstrika, Dedenne, Vikavolt
Grass: Venusaur, Bellossom, Grovyle*, Torterra, Sawsbuck, Trevenant, Decidueye
Ice: Articuno, Sneasel, Regice, Froslass, Cryogonal, Aurorus*, Crabominable
Fighting: Hitmonchan, Heracross, Blaziken, Gallade*, Cobalion, Pangoro, Marshadow
Poison: Venusaur, Crobat*, Roselia, Roserade, Scolipede, Dragalge, Salazzle
Ground: Nidoqueen, Steelix, Groudon, Torterra*, Golurk, Zygarde, Palossand
Flying: Articuno, Crobat*, Rayquaza, Yanmega, Archeops, Noivern, Celesteela
Psychic: Alakazam, Espeon, Gardevoir*, Gallade, Meloetta, Meowstic, Lunala
Bug: Scyther, Ariados, Illumise, Yanmega, Volcarona**, Vivillon, Golisopod
Rock: Kabutops, Tyranitar, Aggron*, Bastiodon, Carracosta, Aurorus, Nihilego
Ghost: Gengar, Misdreavus, Shuppet, Giratina, Chandelure, Trevenant*, Mimikyu
Dark: N/A, Umbreon, Absol, Drapion, Hydreigon, Pangoro*, Incineroar
Steel: Magneton, Skarmory, Aggron*, Lucario, Cobalion, Aegislash, Celesteela
Fairy: Clefairy, Azumarill, Gardevoir*, Togekiss, Whimsicott, Xerneas, Mimikyu

Megas: Mega Sceptile
Alolan Forms: Ninetales


----------

